# Eyelash extensions?



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Dec 31, 2006)

This prolly doesn't go here but I couldn't think of where else to put it haha... anywayz...

Has anybody had eyelash extensions? 
I wanna get 'em but wanna know all 'bout 'em first up from someone whose had them done...


----------



## kimmy (Dec 31, 2006)

i've never had them done, but they're pretty expensive and they have to be re-done every 3 months. everyone i know that has them says it would just be alot cheaper and easier to use falsies


----------



## mistella (Dec 31, 2006)

I got them last summer - NOT worth it. It's around $150-300, depending on where you go. I went to a nice, recommended place in Beverly Hills. It took about an hour and a half. It was cool, cuz my lashes looked really long but my lashes didn't look thick. and that's what I wanted. I like my lashes to look thick (and kind of clumpy), but this didn't. It was soo hard to wash my face, because I was afraid to rub my eyes, so taking makeup off was a pain. Pretty much by 2-3 weeks, the lashes were gone. and I was glad!!! I couldn't wait to start wearing my fake lashes again


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanx girls, you've both definitely made me rethink getting them done... Thank you


----------



## Miss Jo (Jan 2, 2007)

I've never had them done but my mum has just recently...she got them done for £50, which was quite cheap really.  They did a good job, as my mums eyelashes are very very thin and short anyways so they did look really nice on her.  Although she does find them a pain as she can't use make up removing products that have alcohol or oil based products in them :/


----------



## Sparkles (Jan 8, 2007)

*





 Im licensed to do Xtreme Lashes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I personally think they are really nice. If you like a thicker look, they make "extra thick" lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 provided your lashes can support them, it shouldnt be a problem. i usually have a consulation with my client first to find out exactly what sort of look they are looking for. Generally i put enough on so that my clients can go 3 weeks without a touchup... but provided they come in every 3 weeks they are good to go. Im in the Baltimore/DC area, and welcome questions and/or comments (tell me about your experiences so i dont make the same mistakes!!!) 




[email protected]





xoxo

Marianne aKa Sparkles*​


----------



## miss.vampira (Jan 8, 2007)

Has anyone tried the 'Eylure Individual Lashes' kit? I don't know if it's available outside of the UK, but it's a DIY lash extension kit I've seen around. It claims to last for about 4 weeks, and it isn't very pricey.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 8, 2007)

I read about it. I think I want to get it done for my wedding/honeymoon. Some of these pics look insane... but then I wonder how much of it is Photoshop work? Hmmm...

http://www.xtremelashes.com/PhotoGal...FQrESAodwEoUMg


----------



## Sparkles (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss.vampira* 

 
_Has anyone tried the 'Eylure Individual Lashes' kit? I don't know if it's available outside of the UK, but it's a DIY lash extension kit I've seen around. It claims to last for about 4 weeks, and it isn't very pricey._

 
Its really impossible to do it yourself (at least so that it DOES last) I attatch each lash ONE BY ONE and the eyes have to be closed and taped. I could NEVER do it for myself.  Your lashes naturally fall out every few weeks, depending on you personally. I would be interested in seeing that kit though...

xoxo

Marianne aKa Sparkles​


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 8, 2007)

Sparkles, do you have any untouched pics that you or an associate have done for before/after comparison that you could post? <--- wow is that a long question! Thank you ahead of time =)


----------



## Sparkles (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Sparkles, do you have any untouched pics that you or an associate have done for before/after comparison that you could post? <--- wow is that a long question! Thank you ahead of time =)_

 
I would be happy to post some...  im a little busy right now, but by the end of the week i can get you some....  

They dont really photoshop the lashes in, but they will take befores with no makeup, then afters with makeup... so... it can look a little decieving. I always take my before and afters with no makeup, so its more accurate. 

xoxo

Marianne aKa Sparkles


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 9, 2007)

Thank you that would be helpful. I'm not saying Salons do... but I have a feeling some of these online ones might for better advertising... to at least get you to check it out. Whenever you get a chance, of course.


----------



## sensuelle (Feb 2, 2007)

yes! i love eyelash extensions. But theyre sooooo expensive (im a college student) I had them for 120 dollars for my 1st time and then 50 dollars for upkeep. upkeep should be 1-2 months depending on how much you touch them and how much they fall out. seriously when i first saw myself i looked like bambi! i loved it! they were gorgeous and sooo convinient. i didnt wear mascara or eyeliner for 2 months and i looked well polished, and pretty even when i woke up in the morning. they made my eyes look great 247. the thing is they kind of hurt when i washed my face since skin on your eye is super sensitive. I heard a horrorstory of a lady who lost her own eyelashes from these extensions because the extensionist put it on all sloppy. when the fake lash fell out her real lash that was stuck to i tfell out with it. fortunatly this didnt happen to me. i got alot of compliments. and i do miss them! But its really not a must have.


i also got this in china, it was 20 dollars  since everything is super cheap there there and lasted 2 weeks.


----------

